# Karate comes from yourself



## PhotonGuy (Jan 25, 2014)

I really liked the conversation in The Karate Kid 3 where Mr. Miyagi points out that Daniel's Karate comes from within himself. Daniel says that his Karate comes from Mr. Miyagi as lots of people might think that their martial arts comes from their sensei. Mr. Miyagi says that the roots come from him. With Karate or with other martial arts, the roots of it come from your sensei, but it really comes from yourself as Mr. Miyagi says that eventually Daniel will start doing it his own way and find out what works best for him. I really like what Mr. Miyagi points out, that eventually you start doing your martial arts your own way, particularly at advanced levels, you find what works best for you and develop your own style of martial arts.


----------



## Manny (Feb 12, 2014)

I habe been the entire Karate Kid Saga since I was a teen, I did not recall how many times, but I can say a lot. I like these movies because even technically they are not so good, they are super about the concepts about karate and all the Mr. Miyagi sayings, this movies teach to be respectful, loyal and always the good one wins.

I use a lot of karate kid Mr. Miyagis motos in my teachings, I simply love Mr. Miyagui and yes Karate or any Martial arts comes from within one self.

Manny


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 12, 2014)

I have to agree the concepts and philosphy displayed by Mr. Miyagi in the Karate Kid series were pretty cool.  Didn't really grasp all of that when I first watched them as a kid, but as I got older it made alot of sense to me.


----------

